# This IS A Great Meat Loaf Recipe!!!!



## settermom

I saw this recipe posted a short time ago and thought it sounded good enough to try even though I have many good meat loaf recipes already. I made it last night and ZOWIE! It is wonderful! It is so quick to prepare! It is so easy! It is so tasty! And the tomato sauce topping is the best I have had in a long time. This is very like the meat loaf I remember from my growing up years. I made a double recipe so we had plenty for dinner and have some for sandwhiches and some for the freezer. I am re-posting the recipe here---with many thanks to the original OP ("Ginka").


1 pound of ground beef or meatloaf mix,1egg ,1 pkge dried onion soup mix ,1/2 cup of stuffing mix .half can of tomato sauce ,8 oz. size ,mix all together ,may have to add alittle water if seems too dry .Shape meatloaf ,put in baking dish ...with the other half of the tomato sauce add a splash of Worcestershire sauce,about 2 tbls. white vinegar and about 2 tbls. of brown sugar ,mix and pour over meatloaf ,bake at 350 for 50 to 60 minutes . We like it ,hope you do too !


----------



## budasha

Thanks. I'm always looking for a good meatloaf recipe.


----------



## Irish knitter

I need something for the church potluck....thank you....I just found it!


----------



## CHinNWOH

Sounds good. I must have missed the original post. Thanks for re-posting. Now I just need a cooler day to run the oven for an hour!


----------



## Charlotte80

Thanks for posting, Guess what I'm making for dinner tonight. LOL


----------



## jvallas

Sounds wonderful. I can't imagine anything with dry onion soup mix tasting bad! Thanks!


----------



## settermom

jvallas said:


> Sounds wonderful. I can't imagine anything with dry onion soup mix tasting bad! Thanks!


 :sm02: :sm24: You got that right!


----------



## settermom

Irish knitter said:


> I need something for the church potluck....thank you....I just found it!


Great! Inquiring minds will want to know how the folks at church like it. :sm17:


----------



## susandkline

Thank you. I need to try out the meatloaf recipes I've been collecting and this one will be at the top. So far, I like meatloaf made by others, but not my own!


----------



## Evie RM

This recipe sounds good. Did you use the herb seasoned stuffing? Thanks.


----------



## settermom

Evie RM said:


> This recipe sounds good. Did you use the herb seasoned stuffing? Thanks.


The one I used simply said "seasoned". It was the economy brand but very nice. Mildly seasoned with salt, parsley, garlic powder, onion powder and "spices". I would caution people not to use any salt (and the recipe does NOT call for it). There is plenty of salt in the dry onion soup and the seasoned stuffing mix. I did add some black pepper. Next time I will probably add a bit of dried red pepper flakes as well. My husband is crazy about this recipe. He says it is the best meat loaf I have ever made(in 50 years)! Oh my.


----------



## Evie RM

settermom said:


> The one I used simply said "seasoned". It was the economy brand but very nice. Mildly seasoned with salt, parsley, garlic powder, onion powder and "spices". I would caution people not to use any salt (and the recipe does NOT call for it). There is plenty of salt in the dry onion soup and the seasoned stuffing mix. I did add some black pepper. Next time I will probably add a bit of dried red pepper flakes as well. My husband is crazy about this recipe. He says it is the best meat loaf I have ever made(in 50 years)! Oh my.


Thank you for the recipe. I am going to give it a try the next time I make meat loaf.


----------



## LindaH

Sounds great!


----------



## Coopwire

Sounds good. What kind of stuffing mix did you use?


----------



## sharmend

Thanks for posting! DD and I were just saying last night how we wanted some meat loaf! DH hates meat loaf, but too bad for him - we both love it. Gonna try this one.


----------



## MomPae

Thank you very much for this recipe. I'll try it today. 
For a very tasty topping for meatloaf, I use half catsup and half evaporated milk, mixed well. Pour this over the top when the meatloaf is almost done, and bake it for several minutes. My family's favorite. Idea was given to me by my husband's wonderful mother.


----------



## jonibee

Years ago I use to make meatloaf with dried vegetable soup mix (Lipton) added to the hamburg along with bread crumbs, egg, pepper (as soup mix was salty enough) top it with ketchup and grated parmesan cheese "opt'..also used the can veg. soup condensed instead of dry using the egg as a binder along with spices that I like, you might have to add bread crumbs to solidify it so it's not to loose. Bake at 350o about 1 hour or until knife inserted comes out clean...


----------



## RenewedKnitter

I saved this recipe that Ginka posted earlier and thought I would do it tomorrow night.'

Now that you have done it in your "test kitchen", I'm sure more of us will try it.

It was similiar to mine, but I use oatmeal instead of stuffing.

She has this topping I haven't seen before, may be like "icing on the cake".


----------



## jonibee

Sometimes I use a little oatmeal along with Italian bread crumbs..and the texture of the meatloaf is appealing when cut into slices besides being delicious.


----------



## settermom

RenewedKnitter said:


> I saved this recipe that Ginka posted earlier and thought I would do it tomorrow night.'
> 
> Now that you have done it in your "test kitchen", I'm sure more of us will try it.
> 
> It was similiar to mine, but I use oatmeal instead of stuffing.
> 
> She has this topping I haven't seen before, may be like "icing on the cake".


Oatmeal! Yes! I have often used oatmeal in place of bread crumbs, crushed crackers, stuffing mix, etc. and like the consistency very much. I had not seen ginka's particular tomato sauce topping before either but I promise it is REALLY GOOD! I like better than any other I have had.


----------



## budasha

I made this last night and it turned out well. Just had a sandwich of it for lunch too.


----------



## settermom

budasha said:


> I made this last night and it turned out well. Just had a sandwich of it for lunch too.


 :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Ginka

I just saw this and was surprised it was my meatloaf ,I'm so happy you liked it .


----------



## settermom

Ginka said:


> I just saw this and was surprised it was my meatloaf ,I'm so happy you liked it .


 :sm02: :sm24: And thank YOU so much for sharing it in the first place. My husband especially thanks you! :sm09:


----------



## susandkline

susandkline said:


> Thank you. I need to try out the meatloaf recipes I've been collecting and this one will be at the top. So far, I like meatloaf made by others, but not my own!


I finally got around to making this meatloaf and can truly say it is the best I ever made! Our weather was cooler last week, so turning on the oven was finally doable. I was sure I had picked up a can of tomato sauce, but in fact couldn't find it. I used stewed tomatoes which still turned out good, but next time I will use the sauce. I had a bit of a problem with the acidity, but that's not uncommon for me. So, thank you very much for meatloaf that holds together and tastes good!
Settermom, you are right to caution about not adding extra salt.


----------



## settermom

susandkline said:


> I finally got around to making this meatloaf and can truly say it is the best I ever made! Our weather was cooler last week, so turning on the oven was finally doable. I was sure I had picked up a can of tomato sauce, but in fact couldn't find it. I used stewed tomatoes which still turned out good, but next time I will use the sauce. I had a bit of a problem with the acidity, but that's not uncommon for me. So, thank you very much for meatloaf that holds together and tastes good!
> Settermom, you are right to caution about not adding extra salt.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------

